# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa - du lich le hoi, den chua

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch lễ hội - du lịch đền chùa*

*Địa điểm du lịch lễ hội - du lịch đền chùa*

*>> Chuẩn bị lễ vật và lưu ý khi đi chùa đầu năm*

*>> Kinh nghiệm du lịch lễ hội*

*>> Chú ý khi hành hương tại những lễ hội dài nhất tại VN*

*>> Những lễ hội đặc sắc trong tháng Giêng*

*>> 6 lễ hội lớn sau Tết ở miền Trung - Nam bộ*

*Miền Bắc:*

Du xuân chùa Ngọa Vân nơi viên tịch của vua Trần Nhân Tông

Những lễ hội đặc sắc trong tháng Giêng 

Những điểm du lịch tâm linh hút khách nhất dịp Tết

4 đền, chùa cầu duyên linh thiêng nức tiếng gần xa

Khám phá ngôi chùa 'hóa gia vi tự' đất cổ Luy Lâu (Bắc Ninh) 

Du xuân Thác Bờ viếng đền Bà Chúa (Hòa Bình)

Độc đáo thi cỗ cá ở lễ hội đền Trần (Thái Bình) 

Về Hải Phòng tham dự lễ hội "quan thề không tham nhũng"

Lễ hội Thánh Gióng - " độc nhất vô nhị " đất Bắc 

Đền Bảo Hà , đền Cô Tân An - điểm du lịch tâm linh 

Đầu năm đi lễ chùa Hà cầu duyên 

Linh thiêng phủ Tây Hồ - Hà Nội 

Đi chơi hội tết để " cười vỡ bụng" 

Sôi nổi lễ hội trọi châu Hải Lưu (Vĩnh Phúc)

Độc đáo lễ hội làng gốm Thổ Hà (Bắc Giang)

Độc đáo hội Phết Hiền quan (Tam Nông - Phú Thọ)

Đầu năm vãn cảnh chùa Tây Phương 

10 lễ hội tháng Giêng đáng chú ý nhất tại Miền Bắc

Lễ hội khai ấn đền Trần (Nam Định)

Lễ hội Lim (Bắc Ninh)

Lễ hội chùa Hương

Chùa Bái Đính khai hội

Lễ hội Đền Trần (Hưng Hà – Thái Bình)

Chùa Dâu (Bắc Ninh) - ngôi chùa Phật giáo cổ nhất Việt Nam 

Giỗ tổ vua Hùng mùng 10 tháng 3

Chùa xuân trên đất Bắc

Lễ hội đền cổ Loa - Đông Anh Hà Nội 

Lễ hội chùa Thầy - Quốc Oai Hà Nội

Hội làng Yên Thái (Tây Hồ - Hà Nội) 


Xem người Hà Nội cởi trần, đấu vật trong mưa 

Về hội làng Triều Khúc xem "con đĩ đánh bồng"

Đi mà xem thi thổi cơm bằng bếp rơm ( làng Thị Cấm xã Xuân Phương (Từ Liêm, Hà Nội))

*Miền Trung:*

Viếng chùa Đà Lạt ngày xuân

Lên gò Thì Thùng xem nông dân đua ngựa - Tỉnh Phú Yên

*Miền Nam:*

Rộn ràng với Hội đèn hoa Xuân tại Sài Gòn

Lễ rước kiệu bà Thiên hậu (Bình Dương) 

Đầu năm đi lễ chùa phật cô đơn

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* được giới thiệu trên Didau
Du lịch Đền Tiên La – Chùa Keo (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Hùng – Đền Mẫu Âu Cơ (1 ngày) - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch đền Chử Đồng Tử - Bát Tràng (1 ngày) - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Chùa Bái Đính – Cố Đô Hoa Lư (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Ông Hoàng Bảy – Bảo Hà – Lào Cai (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1.150.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Bắc Lệ Lạng Sơn (1 ngày) - Giá 380.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Phủ Giầy - Đền Trần – Cổ Lễ (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Ông Hoàng Mười – Đền Bà Triệu (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 950.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch đền Gióng – Cổ Loa (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Chùa Hương (1 ngày) - Giá 380.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Côn Sơn – Kiếp Bạc (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Mẫu – Hưng Yên (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
 Du lịch Yên Tử (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch đền Thác Bờ - Hòa Bình (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ
Du lịch Đền Mẫu – Tam Thanh (1 ngày) - Giá 380.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Đền Đô - Chùa Phật Tích (1 ngày) - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Bà Chúa Kho - Chùa Dâu -Chùa Bút Tháp (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

